# Can I occasionally feed my sulcata rabbit pellets?



## gustaf (Dec 17, 2013)

My sulcata has a large yard. He never runs out of grass and weeds of various types to eat. We have a rabbit and i wondered if my sulcata would eat rabbit food. I looked at the ingredients and it didnt seem to have anything in it that Mazuri didnt have. (Except Mazuri has more stuff.) So i moistened it and mixed it with a few greens. He chowed down on it. He really seemed to like it. I figure he gets just about everything he needs from the yard but i do offer cuddle bones for him. Do u guys think it would be ok to feed it to him occasionally as a treat?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 17, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken, rabbit food is manufactured with rabbits in mind, so it contains vitamins and minerals for rabbits. I think a bit as an occasional treat isn't going to harm your tortoise, but I wouldn't use it on a regular basis.


----------



## gustaf (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## mike taylor (Dec 17, 2013)

If you want to feed rabbit foods then feed the timothy hay or other grass hays for rabbits .


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 18, 2013)

mike taylor said:


> If you want to feed rabbit foods then feed the timothy hay or other grass hays for rabbits .



This is the right idea.


----------



## gustaf (Dec 18, 2013)

Ya he does have some timothy hay in his house for bedding. And by no means do i plan on feeding him rabbit pellets very often. Rabbits are vegitarians too so i didnt figure it would do any harm. And it does have some calcium carbonate in it so that could be a good way to occasionally suppliment calcium. I have yet to see this guy eat a cuttle bone. Maybe i will offer him a little every few weeks or so. I think he gets most of the nutrients he needs from yard grazing.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Dec 18, 2013)

What I do is scrape the cuttlebone, with a knife, or even with your fingernail, over some wet food and it sprinkles like a dust and voila! cuttlebone cannot be avoided. Sneaky. : )


----------



## gustaf (Dec 18, 2013)

Thats a good technique. I do that too. But i used to have a sulcata that would just plain eat a whole cuttlebone. Sully has showed no interest in doing so. But i think i have read some other posts where someone said their sulcata would occasionally eat one. Like the they would go a long time without eating it and then just decided to eat it. Then they would go a long time again before eating another.


----------



## LadyKraken (Nov 18, 2015)

Wow I had this same question today I know this is a very old post but I think is not good to feed because I have seen the rabbit pellet food analysis and protein goes 13-18% I think thats too high for a tortoise?


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 18, 2015)

If you go to the rabbit section of the store they have bags of mixed weeds you can feed.


----------



## SGT Fish (Nov 18, 2015)

what about the alfalfa pellets they sell for rabbits, i think they sell them as edible bedding too? i just saw some in a store and I know everyone says not to use it as a substrate, but i was wondering if anyone feeds it to them. just made me curious, thats all


----------



## LadyKraken (Nov 18, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> If you go to the rabbit section of the store they have bags of mixed weeds you can feed.


Do you know any specific brand?


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 18, 2015)

It doesn't matter the brand as long as the ingredients are right .


----------



## Tom (Nov 18, 2015)

LadyKraken said:


> Wow I had this same question today I know this is a very old post but I think is not good to feed because I have seen the rabbit pellet food analysis and protein goes 13-18% I think thats too high for a tortoise?



No. Its not. As long as they are well hydrated, some occasional plant protein is good for them.


----------



## wellington (Nov 18, 2015)

SGT Fish said:


> what about the alfalfa pellets they sell for rabbits, i think they sell them as edible bedding too? i just saw some in a store and I know everyone says not to use it as a substrate, but i was wondering if anyone feeds it to them. just made me curious, thats all


I feed the alfalfa pellets that are for horses. Only in winter months and not every day. This is along with greens, Mazuri, weeds/leafs I was able to save for winter feeding and anything else I can find that they can have


----------

